# A Good Room With Graph



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Does anyone have a graph of what a good sounding small room without subs? I would like to see what a good room looks like!


----------



## knuklhed (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow this is a fantastic Idea....:clap:.... And give us some measurement info. Mic placement. Mic Used. speaker setup. distance. room size. Anybody got anything ?.... :T


----------

